# Zenith Defy Range



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The new Zenith Defy models look good, especially the Defy Classic Chrono Aero









http://www.zenith-watches.com/scripts/getp...=0&pageid=3_5_6

and the Defy Classic HMS

http://www.zenith-watches.com/scripts/getp...=0&pageid=3_5_8

Anyone seen one in the metal?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Chrono Aero ..... I think I have a grail watch at long last


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmmm im not sure about those.... as the trend to ever larger watches continues it becomes increasingly more obvious that the movt is too small on these large dials. On these the subdials look very close in and on some other new watches the date is left inside the hour markers... maybe its just me....


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I think it's an interesting update on the Rainbow, and I don't mind so much that the sub-dials don't obliterate the hour markers. This is in contrast to the _very_ medial date window on the large Omega PO which is a glaring symptom of the syndrome Jon describes.

I probably would have gone with a white on black date wheel for a 4:30 date window on a black dial - the date window/datewheel combo is better on the Classic HMS, IMO.

Finally, a bit too much of the Zenith star on the bezel for me. Yet the crown is gorgeous and the pushers look like some kind of air intake - very cool!









All in, I'd probably go with a vintage Rainbow Flyback, which if I recall correctly was Roy's grail watch for a few years.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> All in, I'd probably go with a vintage Rainbow Flyback, which if I recall correctly was Roy's grail watch for a few years.


Colin,

it was mine too for a long while...I really doubt if I would part with it now.

Roger


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> > All in, I'd probably go with a vintage Rainbow Flyback, which if I recall correctly was Roy's grail watch for a few years.
> 
> 
> Colin,
> ...


That is one cool watch


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Roger said:


> > All in, I'd probably go with a vintage Rainbow Flyback, which if I recall correctly was Roy's grail watch for a few years.
> 
> 
> Colin,
> ...


I feel the same way about the Omega 1000.

That Zenith is a fantastic watch. I've wanted a Zenith for a while and was going to settle for their 'sub-alike' diver (I don't know if it had a name), but they're getting thin on the ground and the Rainbow El Primero is such a gorgeous watch.


----------

